
The State of Religion in America - REALMAVRIC
http://farazianfocus.com/2018/05/25/the-state-of-religion-in-america/
======
jenkstom
I was raised in the Pentecostal Holiness Church (IPH). If you're unfamiliar
with it, it's basically "Jesus Camp" (the documentary). Childhood summer camps
were exactly like that but without the George Bush cardboard cutouts (at the
time they were more focused on satanic influences in popular music).

Most of what I remember of Christianity was a preacher yelling in a thunderous
voice about how so many people were going to hell, brimstone, etc. How satan
was the ruler of this world and how even our own thoughts would send us to
hell.

I got out (and it was very difficult) and I'm glad. And I can't claim to be
sad to see Christianity on the wane, not even one little bit. The church I
went to as a child is was shut down and sold. It's now owned by a school,
which is a much better use of the land.

